

Silicon Valley Cafeterias Whet Appetite of IRS - devinfoley
http://online.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-cafeterias-whet-appetite-of-irs-1409612488

======
mark_l_watson
I actually agree with the IRS that gourmet free food should be a taxable
fringe benefit.

The food at Google was awesome, but I would not have minded paying a fair
income tax on it. Fair is fair.

------
lsh123
"In another sign of a new focus on the issue, the IRS and U.S. Treasury
Department last week included taxation of "employer-provided meals" in their
annual list of top tax priorities for the fiscal year ending next June."

IRS has nothing else to do... May be they can look for the destroyed/missed
emails instead?

------
johnward
A WSJ article that is pay walled and has no comments is on the HN second page,
approaching HN front page. Something is wrong with this.

~~~
cardiffspaceman
What specifically is wrong? Are there too many paying WSJ supscribers on HN?

~~~
johnward
It really destroys the UX of HN. Support the WSJ if you would like and browse
the articles on that site. Don't submit them to a site where one expects to be
able to read the article that is linked to. In this case the valleywag blog
spam summary of this article is more useful because I can actually read it.

